# Directv Tivo Won't Dial In Anymore



## lawdawgva (Jun 17, 2005)

I have a Hughes HDVR2 Directv Tivo unit I have had for about 2 yrs now.  I have Sunrocket VOIP for my home phone service. I have been able to get my Tivo unit to dial in by using information I obtained on this forum in June of last year and it worked fine. I am using the Falls Church VA Tivo dial in number and a few commas at the end of the number to allow for a pause which evidently helps it connect. It has worked flawlessly all this time. I was told it worked because Sunrocket is located there or near there and there are fewer "hops" for the call to connect versus dialing in using the Tivo number local to where i Live in SW Virginia.

I guess Tivo has discountinued that particular phone number because it has been disconnected. I cannot get my Tivo unit to dial in to get the new numbers for Falls Church VA. The old number was 703-940-9705

Does anyone out there know the new replacement Tivo dial in number for Falls Church (or even close by) Virginia? I appreicate the help anyone can give.

I was going to get a wireless broadband thumb usb connector and use that but someone told me that the USB ports on the back of my particular unit are not even hooked up internally, that they were there for "future use" is that correct?

Thanks!


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

There is no 'future use' planned by Directv. Check the underground section if you want to hack your unit so it doesn't need to dial in anymore.


----------



## petersweston (Nov 2, 2006)

lawdawgva said:


> I have a Hughes HDVR2 Directv Tivo unit I have had for about 2 yrs now. I have Sunrocket VOIP for my home phone service. I have been able to get my Tivo unit to dial in by using information I obtained on this forum in June of last year and it worked fine. I am using the Falls Church VA Tivo dial in number and a few commas at the end of the number to allow for a pause which evidently helps it connect. It has worked flawlessly all this time. I was told it worked because Sunrocket is located there or near there and there are fewer "hops" for the call to connect versus dialing in using the Tivo number local to where i Live in SW Virginia.
> 
> I guess Tivo has discountinued that particular phone number because it has been disconnected. I cannot get my Tivo unit to dial in to get the new numbers for Falls Church VA. The old number was 703-940-9705
> 
> ...


You can get your tivo to call in for a new list of numbers Menu+messages and setup+settings+phone+phone dialing options+Set dial in number+ enter your areacode+ select and it will retrieve the current list(it calls a 800 # to do this

option 2 is hack like above or ignore the call in as it is only needed for pay per view or to activate updates which future updates are not likely. Just ignore the flood of messages and delete them once in a while or they pile up and freeze that part of the tivo.


----------



## vman (Feb 9, 2001)

I live in Fairfax, and recently started getting messages that the phone connection wasn't successful. I switched numbers and it works fine now. Let me see if I can figure out what number I am now calling. It probably will be a few days though.


----------



## andy777 (Nov 26, 2006)

I second that. I was also dialing into the Fairfax number which has been disconnected. I switched to the Ashburn number and all is well.


----------

